# Cramping- IBS or pregnancy?



## harleykin12

I know cramps are a sign of pregnancy, however since I have never been diagnosed with IBS, nor have I ever had the symptoms I'm experiencing right now, I'm unsure of what to thing.At first, I was worried it WAS pregnancy, since I've had sex recently. But I've used a condom every single time, so while it's very possible, it's not THAT likely. Not only that, but I've experienced no other symptoms other than a strong discomfort in my abdominal region. Not to mention I also heard they are a "come and go feeling", whereas what I'm experiencing is a constant, all day discomfort.Most people say pregnancy cramps are like menstrual cramps, which is really not like what I feel. Yes, I feel pressure in my lower abdomen, but I also feel it all over the rest of my abdominal area. I feel gassy and keep burping/passing gas and having constant rumbling and movement in my upper abdomen. My BMs are also strained and very dry (I have only been able to have one if I sit there and wait it out). I've also been extremely stressed out this entire week (about as long as I've been experiencing these symptoms) and I hear that affects IBS, as well.The only thing I'm worried about is: can IBS affect how your ovaries feel? I'm having some discomfort there which eventually turns into the feeling that I need to pass gas or have a BM (moreso there than say... the middle part of my lower abdomen). I've been feeling gassy for about 4 days, and the ovary/lower abdomen discomfort has only begun in the past 2 days or so. This fact is the only thing I'm concerned about and need insight on because I'm only 17 and my period should arrive next week (if I'm not pregnant), so I would love some help with my extreme paranoia.


----------



## BQ

Harley IBS doesn't really effect the reproduction system. I sure wouldn't worry about it right now hon. It sounds like kinda normal stomach stuff as opposed to pregnancy. But if you are that concerned and cannot stop wondering... go ahead and take a home pregnancy test. That should set your mind at ease. Otherwise.. wait til next week... & try not to worry and just perhaps take some anti-gas (a product with simethicone in it like gas-x etc.) with your meals. Increase your water intake, get some exercise and and most of all try to stop stressing.All the best


----------



## shyanna von banana

For the pain you could try licorice root. It has really helped me with cramps(from ibs or period) more then any painkiller(not prescription). You probably shouldnt take it if your pregnant tho or have high blood pressure but besides that it might be worth tryi


----------



## mrav

harleykin12 said:


> I know cramps are a sign of pregnancy, however since I have never been diagnosed with IBS, nor have I ever had the symptoms I'm experiencing right now, I'm unsure of what to thing.At first, I was worried it WAS pregnancy, since I've had sex recently. But I've used a condom every single time, so while it's very possible, it's not THAT likely. Not only that, but I've experienced no other symptoms other than a strong discomfort in my abdominal region. Not to mention I also heard they are a "come and go feeling", whereas what I'm experiencing is a constant, all day discomfort.Most people say pregnancy cramps are like menstrual cramps, which is really not like what I feel. Yes, I feel pressure in my lower abdomen, but I also feel it all over the rest of my abdominal area. I feel gassy and keep burping/passing gas and having constant rumbling and movement in my upper abdomen. My BMs are also strained and very dry (I have only been able to have one if I sit there and wait it out). I've also been extremely stressed out this entire week (about as long as I've been experiencing these symptoms) and I hear that affects IBS, as well.The only thing I'm worried about is: can IBS affect how your ovaries feel? I'm having some discomfort there which eventually turns into the feeling that I need to pass gas or have a BM (moreso there than say... the middle part of my lower abdomen). I've been feeling gassy for about 4 days, and the ovary/lower abdomen discomfort has only begun in the past 2 days or so. This fact is the only thing I'm concerned about and need insight on because I'm only 17 and my period should arrive next week (if I'm not pregnant), so I would love some help with my extreme paranoia.


I am having the same problems. Last month we were not TTC but this month we started TTC and I am having all the above plus af like cramps and also pain where my left ovary is- so confusing but my temps are still not high so I am assuming it is IBS. Forgot to mention any time Nausea.


----------



## Cherrie

mrav said:


> I am having the same problems. Last month we were not TTC but this month we started TTC and I am having all the above plus af like cramps and also pain where my left ovary is- so confusing but my temps are still not high so I am assuming it is IBS. Forgot to mention any time Nausea.


Hi Mrav, the nausea, have you gotten your upper stomach checked?


----------

